
How different is a Bachelor's in Computer Science than Master's in recruiting? - nayuki
http://blog.alinelerner.com/how-different-is-a-b-s-in-computer-science-from-a-m-s-in-computer-science-when-it-comes-to-recruiting/
======
makecheck
Don't just do it for jobs, do it for yourself. I was able to apply a wide
variety of technologies and techniques in my Master's that would not have
really come up otherwise.

I also took my degrees very far apart (15 years), which I would strongly
recommend in tech. Very few, if any, technologies and practices from a
graduate degree in 2016 would have shown up in a degree 15 years ago. And, I
know that industry practice alone over that time period was plenty valuable.
It was simply time to learn even more.

